# Offshore Shenanigans!!!



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Had a blast with the boys! Slow bite, but we made the best of it!!!


http://youtu.be/qEdVYay8F2E


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure looks like you guys had fun and you put some fish in the box. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Shenigans*

Pretty cool video guys, sorry you didn't have any fun!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Really enjoyed the day! Fishing is about more than just the fish!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a great day on the water guys!!! Glad ya'll got the coffin loaded w/ some eats too!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

4.2 on the guy doing the can opener!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd hate to see a good day if that was bad. I'd love to have a bad day like that.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trip ,and good video !


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I see Josh is getting back out there. I bet he can't wait to get back to work now that he's healed up.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

He's hanging in there slayer


----------

